# Roccat Kone - Mausrad-(Achse?) gebrochen = Garantiefall?



## Rami (11. März 2009)

Huhu,

Also die Überschrift sagt ja schon eig alles....

Dass das Mausrad Problematisch bei der Kone ist hatte ich schon öfters im Inet gelesen ,auch schon bevor ich mir die Maus zugelegt hab.

Also ,ich habe heute 'ne Runde "Quake Live" gezockt und als  ich wegen Waffenwechsel scrollen wollte (in Richtung Kabel) ,da ist "anscheinend die Achse vom Mausrad gebrochen. 

Das Bemerkenswerte:
Das Mausrad hängt jetzt einfach "schlaff" in der Maus drinn es lässt sich zwar DRÜCKEN UND AUCH NACH LINKS UND RECHTS DRÜCKEN ,die drei Druckpunkte sind vorhangen. Nur wenn ich das Mausradscrollen will (nach VORNE od. HINTEN) dann tut sich nix.
Ich bin mit der Maus IMMER sehr Pflegsam umgegangen. Und auch in dem Moment in dem die Achse gebrochen ist habe ich nicht Gewalt angewandt!
Desweiteren hat es auch kein Geräusch in dem Moment gemacht das auf "brechende Plastikteile" hinweisen könnte ,was mich etwas verwunderte.

Ist nun so ein Fall ein Garantiefall und an wen muss ich mich da wenden??

Ich habe die maus als ABO-Prämie für die PCGH erhalten.
Muss ich mich an Computek-Media AG wenden oder an Roccat selbst oder wie? Blicke da nich ganz durch...


MfG Rami


----------



## freshprince2002 (11. März 2009)

Also ein Gewährleistungs- / Garantiefall ist das definitiv. Das Problem mit dem Mausrad ist, wie du schon selber sagst, auch bekannt.

Schreib am besten mal an den Abo-Service und frag, wie du jetz vorgehen musst.


----------



## Rami (11. März 2009)

ok werd ich machen thnx


----------



## BeerIsGood (11. März 2009)

Sollte bei so einer teuren Maus eigentlich nicht passieren. Vor allem bei dem wie die sich selber in der Werbung darstellen.

Ich hab erstmal als ich Mausrad gelesen hab an eine Kugel gedacht, hab mich schon gewundert


----------



## Knuffi (13. März 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe meine Kone heute zum 2ten mal umgetauscht beim MM.
Einfach beim surfen Mausrad ohne Widerstand Achse gebrochen.
Habe mir das Geld auszahlen lassen denn so ein Mist für 70€ tue ich mir bestimmt kein 3tes mal an.
Roccat muss ich Sachen Qualität noch viel lernen.

Gruß
Knuffi


----------



## BiboBibo (15. Februar 2011)

Hi !

Finde gerade den Thread über die Rocccat-Kone-Mouse. Diese gute Maus habe ich im Januar 2010 beim MM gekauft und bis vor einer Woche hatte ich keinerlei Schwierigkeiten mit der Maus. Genau nach einem Jahr ist nun dieser Fehler mit dem Drehrad bei mir aufgetreten, zuerst wird keine Drehbewewegung des Rades mehr angenommen, bis das Drehrad dann komplett blockiert. Eigentlich dachte ich, das man auf so ein teures Produkt 2 Jahre Garantie hat, aber dem ist leider nicht so. Gestern beim MM wurde mir gesagt, das auf dem Produkt nur 12 Monate Garantie wären und da ich den Kaufbeleg nicht vorlägen könnte ( ist beim letzten Umzug noch in irgendeiner Kiste ) , sollt ich mich versuchsweise an Roccat wenden und auf Kulanz hoffen. Schickte eine Email mit der Seriennummer der Maus und einer Fehlerbeschreibung dorthin. Heute erhielt ich leider diese Anwort:

[FONT=&quot]Tut uns sehr leid das zu hören! [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ich vermute einen Hardwaredefekt. Du müsstest die Kone nun bei dem Händler bei dem du sie gekauft hast umtauschen. Ein Austausch ohne Kaufbeleg ist aber normalerweise nicht ohne weiteres möglich, du müsstest zuerst nachweisen das du dein Produkt in dem Geschäft gekauft hast. In den AGB´s des Händlers findest du die genauen Bedingungen für einen Umtausch. Du kannst aber auch mal nett beim Händler nachfragen, manchmal werden Ausnahmen gemacht. Außerdem kannst du mal nachschauen ob du damals mit der EC Karte bezahlt hast, der entsprechende Kontoauszug wird in der Regel ebenfalls vom Händler als Kaufnachweis akzeptiert. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Ein Austausch/Reperatur(Kulanz über uns ist leider nicht möglich.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Da bin ich von Logitech und AVM aber anderes gewohnt. Selbst nach 4 Jahren bekam ich bei Logitech eine neue Tastatur, obwohl ich keinen Kaufbeleg mehr hatte. Kann dort alles anhand der Seriennummer abgelesen werden, wann das Gerät in den Umlauf kam. Genauso wird bei AVM vorgegangen.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]So gut auch die Produkte von Roccat sind, werde aber ab sofort kein Produkt mehr von dieser Firma kaufen.
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*


----------

